
The Long View: Nobody Expects an Accountable Inquisition - ali0sha
https://theoxfordculturereview.com/2018/06/03/the-long-view-nobody-expects-an-accountable-inquisition/
======
landryraccoon
> It is difficult for modern readers to conceive of the desecration of human
> remains as comparable with the act of burning someone alive.

To this modern reader, it seems perfectly understandable. After all a man may
wish another man dead for rational self interest. As evil as he may be, it’s
at least comprehensible. On the other hand, someone who avenges himself on the
bones of the dead is clearly unhinged. How could you expect to reason with
such a person?

~~~
duxup
It should also be noted that the Catholic teaching is that the physical body
will eventually be resurrected to its perfect form on the last day, not just
in a spiritual sense, but physically too. To desecrate it further would seem
to risk the possibility of that happening, effectively ending eternal life.

------
ldp01
I don't understand the message of this article.

> "This was a unique event, a moment that unveils a completely unexpected
> image of the power balance between inquisitors and the communities over
> which they held jurisdiction. The resulting picture is significantly less
> one-sided than has traditionally been imagined."

But then...

> "Unfortunately the success of this unique uprising was short-lived. By 1301,
> Guido of Vicenza was back to his old tricks, desecrating the shrine of a
> popular local holy man."

So the inquisition ultimately was not held accountable and the popular
uprising was ineffective.

~~~
madaxe_again
Reading up on the histories of Avignonet and Toulouse, the violent uprisings
fared little better than civil disobedience.

If there’s any message here, it’s that localised resistance just results in
severe retribution - over 200 cathars were burned two years later in
retribution for Avignonet.

Frankly, if this gives credence to anything, it’s Law 15: [http://48laws-of-
power.blogspot.com/2011/05/law-15-crush-you...](http://48laws-of-
power.blogspot.com/2011/05/law-15-crush-your-enemy-totally.html?m=1)

~~~
salawat
Wow!

So THAT is where all of the worst managers I've ever had the misfortune of
working with seem to have had their mindset built from.

There seems to be some value in there by putting a name to some patterns, but
it reads like a psychopath's social manipulation how-to guide.

------
ogennadi
Summary: In 1299, the locals of Bologna protested against their inquisitor by
confessing their disdain for his office (a punishable offense).

------
awat
Good share this an interesting read.

~~~
ahazred8ta
Fear, surprise, and a fanatical devotion to codified formal procedure.

------
yosito
I find it weird that the reason Bompietro was considered a good man by the
people was because he had asked for the body of Christ. Almost like a simple
appeal to religion, without actual adherence to it's moral teachings, is
enough to appease the masses. ಠ_ಠ

~~~
duxup
Denying a simple dying request for an important sacrament seems like a
terribly cruel thing to do given the religious context. I suspect the locals
thought so too. I don't know if anyone expected him to be freed, but denying
the request seems to undermine the religious nature of the event.

That act may have been the straw that broke it. The religious justification
for the whole thing may have fallen apart right there if they're not going to
grant someone a sacrament just before their death.

